# My Strobe/LED Setup 04' 2500HD



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

The equipment:
Whelen 9M mini lightbar w/ rear work lights
SoundOff Quantum 4/50 Hide Away Strobes
SoundOff LED3's in the cargo light
LightningX Chameleon 09's Amber/Blue in the grille
LightningX LXSP6S switch panel

The Pics:








The Chameleons can be switched for amber only, blue only, or both (current setting) These obviously don't get used for plowing. Usually just the strobes and lightbar


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I still need to make a trim plate to cover the gaps.








Here's what makes it all work. The switch panel has a very small 22 ga 7 conductor cable that runs back to activate the relays for each switch.


----------



## truckermatt (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice setup


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow very nice work


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

How are th leds put in the cargo light?


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

good job man. Looks good and clean. I like it a lot.:salute:


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

firelwn82;543552 said:


> How are th leds put in the cargo light?


a lot of modification, they will never be cargo lights again. Want one?

Thanks for the compliments, this is what I do for a living when I'm not plowing.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

awesome lights....and a super clean install too


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good i like what you did with the 3rd brake light and the wireing looks awsome


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

AWLCO;543566 said:


> a lot of modification, they will never be cargo lights again. Want one?
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, this is what I do for a living when I'm not plowing.


Always thought about it, never actually tried messing with it though. Almost "like seconds away from doing it" put strobes in but then decided against it. So to answer your question yeah I think that would be sweet. I'd like to know how


----------



## Changchungleds (May 13, 2008)

Hi, I am new here... Where you get the LightningX Chameleon lights???


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.lightningxproducts.com/


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very professional work.


----------



## bigwhitesierra (Jan 15, 2008)

AWLCO....

definitely interseted in how you did your cargo lights. I'm in your area (Henrietta). Something I could take a look at?? Thanks...


----------

